# Bulldog with Megacolon



## Suzy (Aug 17, 2012)

My boy is in doggie hospital with megacolon, although beginning to eat n poop now. I'm hoping he'll be able to come home in a couple of days.

He's always had constipation problems, since I got him as a rescue dog about 16 months ago. We've always fed grainfree and more recently minced raw with 10% minced bone. Usually toilets every other day and by day 3 he was straining and vets. Guessing the bone % was too high for him, even though I added meaty chunks n offal.

Anyhow, I'm looking for a quality diet to suit his still enlarged colon condition. Have yet to discuss diet options with the hospital, but I've a feeling they'll just throw the prescription diet at me. I don't mind using a presciption diet initially, but not keen on long term use.

Anyone familiar with this condition and what do you feed ?


----------

